# The Official 3/2 Storm Discussion Thread



## wintersyndrome (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone have a better outlook than NOAA's 34 degrees and snow/sleet mix?

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Warren&state=VT&site=BTV

I'll be in Warren, VT ('bush) anyone else going to the Mad river Valley this weekend?

Praying for


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't seen one yet...still plenty of time to change, though.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2007)

i;ll be up at Bromley that weekend


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> Anyone have a better outlook than NOAA's 34 degrees and snow/sleet mix?
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Warren&state=VT&site=BTV
> 
> ...



Too early to worry about. I'll be up there on Sunday, but not skiing till Monday. Keep an eye on this blog:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

He talks a bit about the event in the "The move into March" section, but this was posted last Friday. He should have an update sometime this week. Here's the Accuweather blurb:

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=0&article=1

Pray for snow...


----------



## MikeTrainor (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be up there Friday Saturday and Sunday. I too have been following the forecasts, here are some that look a bit better.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/golf/weekend/05673?from=36hr_topnav_golf

and

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecas...accuweather&traveler=1&zipcode=05674&metric=0


Anyone staying at the Golden Lion?


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Keep an eye on this blog:
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
> 
> He talks a bit about the event in the "The move into March" section, but this was posted last Friday. He should have an update sometime this week.



Josh updated it. Looks better...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 26, 2007)

MikeTrainor said:


> I will be up there Friday Saturday and Sunday. I too have been following the forecasts, here are some that look a bit better.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/golf/weekend/05673?from=36hr_topnav_golf
> 
> ...




We will be staying at the sugarlodge



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Greg View Post
> Keep an eye on this blog:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the blog link, Friday doesnt sound Ideal for a travel day maybe go up thursday night early AM Friday although Saturday and Sunday sound better as the weekend progresses.

Wunderground forecast...model map does not yet have predictions for all-day Friday yet. Should be there by tomorrow I guess.

Though Snow and Sleet seem to be the concensus due to mid-level warming

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Warren,+VT


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Josh updated it. Looks better...



Josh has been spot on all season. I’ve planned my last 3 trips based on his blog and have not been let down yet.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Josh has been spot on all season. I’ve planned my last 3 trips based on his blog and have not been let down yet.



Yup. I enjoy his easy-to-read discussion. With 4 midweek days in the MRV starting on the 5th, I sure hope this thing stays frozen...


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 26, 2007)

If this thing stays frozen you should have a great week. My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yup. I enjoy his easy-to-read discussion. With 4 midweek days in the MRV starting on the 5th, I sure hope this thing stays frozen...



Oh ye of little faith...I have already told you there is going to be plenty of powder for next week.

It's destiny.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 27, 2007)

update:
Mixed bag from stowe north into the 'dacks. Snow on the backside could be decent so there will be fresh coverage in the end.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 27, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> update:
> Mixed bag from stowe north into the 'dacks. Snow on the backside could be decent so there will be fresh coverage in the end.



Based on what?  Latest AFD from BTV indicates that the Dacks and S/C VT are most likely to see a mix.  In general, this sounds good for Bolton Valley on northward and eastward to remain all or nearly all snow.


----------



## JD (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone go to Maine.  It's gonna be sick.  2 feet of fresh for the weekend.  Book NOW!


----------



## klrskiah (Feb 27, 2007)

JD said:


> Everyone go to Maine.  It's gonna be sick.  2 feet of fresh for the weekend.  Book NOW!



C'mon everyone here knows that the skiing in Maine sucks.... cold, windy, no snow, rabid bears, crazy 1 toothed locals:-o  

I'd stay away if i were you. :wink:


----------



## cosmic downhill (Feb 28, 2007)

please, oh god of skiing ... give us a big dump.

I'm headed south on business next week, and really not looking forward to it, but at least have Saturday for a family ski day!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2007)

This just in:  



> ORTHERN ST. LAWRENCE-NORTHERN FRANKLIN-EASTERN CLINTON- SOUTHEASTERN ST. LAWRENCE-SOUTHERN FRANKLIN-WESTERN CLINTON- WESTERN ESSEX-EASTERN ESSEX- SOUTHWESTERN ST. LAWRENCE-GRAND ISLE- WESTERN FRANKLIN-ORLEANS-ESSEX-WESTERN CHITTENDEN-LAMOILLE- CALEDONIA- WASHINGTON-WESTERN ADDISON-ORANGE- WESTERN RUTLAND- WINDSOR-EASTERN FRANKLIN-EASTERN CHITTENDEN-EASTERN ADDISON- EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MASSENA...MALONE... PLATTSBURGH... STAR LAKE...SARANAC LAKE...TUPPER LAKE...DANNEMORA... LAKE PLACID...PORT HENRY...TICONDEROGA... OGDENSBURG...POTSDAM... GOUVERNEUR... ALBURGH...SOUTH HERO...ST. ALBANS... NEWPORT... ISLAND POND...BURLINGTON... JOHNSON...STOWE...ST. JOHNSBURY... MONTPELIER...MIDDLEBURY...VERGENNES... BRADFORD...RANDOLPH... RUTLAND... SPRINGFIELD...WHITE RIVER JUNCTION... ENOSBURG FALLS... RICHFORD... UNDERHILL...BRISTOL...RIPTON...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 450 AM EST WED FEB 28 2007
> 
> ...SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND SLEET LIKELY LATE THURSDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY FRIDAY NIGHT...
> 
> ...


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Based on what?  Latest AFD from BTV indicates that the Dacks and S/C VT are most likely to see a mix.  In general, this sounds good for Bolton Valley on northward and eastward to remain all or nearly all snow.



was based on GFS and not discussion. Most recent AFD from BTV trumps my post. I like what they say.


----------



## JD (Feb 28, 2007)

BOOO Ya...off All day Saturday!  One more dump....someone give Ullr his morning coffee...always works for me.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2007)

A slight shift to the south would make me much happier...any hopes for that?


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like Whiteface is going to be primo on Friday. Man I love being a second semester senior in college w/ no class on fridays.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2007)

hammer said:


> A slight shift to the south would make me much happier...any hopes for that?



IIRC you got the last two storms.....late last week and Sunday/Monday.  :wink:


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> IIRC you got the last two storms.....late last week and Sunday/Monday.  :wink:


Thanks...give us the small ones and keep the bigger ones for yourself...:razz::wink:

I'd have to admit, getting powder conditions at places in southern NH isn't quite as important...as long as they can groom the ice out to edgeable granular I'm OK.


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm prepared to take another one for the team......but I'll be in Vermont next week so...

Accuweather:


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats encouraging, Thanks Greg


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2007)

just need that cold air to travel another 30 miles south and hit Bromley with snow instead of 3-6" mix....


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 28, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just need that cold air to travel another 30 miles south and hit Bromley with snow instead of 3-6" mix....



It'll probably be cold enough at the surface its that mid level and Upper level air thats going to be the problem

pray for  quattro


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2007)

Pray for us all  !!!!


----------



## roark (Feb 28, 2007)

Noyes has updated his forecast:
http://mattnoyes.blogs.com/


----------



## KingM (Feb 28, 2007)

So close. If only we could nudge that snow line just a little south. Keep the north all snow and the south with none of that green stuff on the map.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 28, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just need that cold air to travel another 30 miles south and hit Bromley with snow instead of 3-6" mix....




Or you need the Quattro to drive 30 miles further north.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Feb 28, 2007)

Another update:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2007)

MikeTrainor said:


> Another update:
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



Damn! You beat me to it. I've been refreshing Johua's blog since noon!  Looks great for next week!


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> Sounds like Whiteface is going to be primo on Friday. Man I love being a second semester senior in college w/ no class on fridays.



Don't love it too much it will be over before you know it.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 28, 2007)

could anyone tell me where ascutney stands?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2007)

(Or you need the Quattro to drive 30 miles further north)

I wish, i was pushing for Smuggs, but decided a 7-8hr car trip with the 2 little ones is pushing it for 2 days....already have the 1.5yr old signed up for daycare and the 4yr old in ski school at Bromley...staying at Johnny Seesaws......will be taking the Armada on this trip, need the DVD with wireless headphones for the 2 in the back (4hr trip from LI)....the Audi doesnt have DVD...yet!!


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ascutney is south and east and doesn't have the highest base elevation because its a free-standing mountain. I'd wait the storm out and see what happens because if it does remain all snow that would be a great place to hit. The forecast is for 6-12 but there may be some sleet mixing in at times which would be nothing more than ice pellets but I don't know how that would ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2007)

The latest:



> /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.A.0003.070302T0000Z- 070303T0000Z/ NORTHERN ST. LAWRENCE- NORTHERN FRANKLIN-EASTERN CLINTON- SOUTHEASTERN ST. LAWRENCE-SOUTHERN FRANKLIN-WESTERN CLINTON- WESTERN ESSEX-EASTERN ESSEX-SOUTHWESTERN ST. LAWRENCE-GRAND ISLE- WESTERN FRANKLIN- WESTERN CHITTENDEN-WESTERN ADDISON- WESTERN RUTLAND-WINDSOR-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... MASSENA...MALONE...PLATTSBURGH... STAR LAKE...SARANAC LAKE...TUPPER LAKE... DANNEMORA... LAKE PLACID...PORT HENRY...TICONDEROGA...OGDENSBURG... POTSDAM... GOUVERNEUR...ALBURGH... SOUTH HERO...ST. ALBANS... BURLINGTON... MIDDLEBURY...VERGENNES... RUTLAND...SPRINGFIELD... WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 258 PM EST WED FEB 28 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...
> 
> ...


----------



## salsgang (Mar 1, 2007)

NWS Gray ME Discussion: NICE!!!

DUE TO A HIGH CONFIDENCE SITUATION FORECASTING A BROAD AREA OF ABUNDANT
QPF DUE TO LARGE SCALE AND INTENSE OVERRUNNING SITUATION...WE HAVE ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR THE ENTIRE FORECAST AREA BEGINNING LATER
TONIGHT AND THROUGH FRIDAY. THE LATEST MODEL GUIDANCE FROM THE 00Z
RUN HAS TRENDED A LITTLE COLDER THAN PRIOR RUNS AND WITH QPF
TOTALS TO BE IN THE 1-1.5 INCH RANGE THIS MEANS A LOT OF SNOW. IT
APPEARS ENOUGH WARM AIR WILL WORK ITS WAY INTO THE COAST AND
ADJACENT INLAND AREAS TO CHANGE OVER THE SNOW TO A MIX OF SLEET
AND/OR RAIN OR FREEZING RAIN FOR A PERIOD FRIDAY AFTERNOON...BUT
NOT BEFORE DUMPING A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF SNOW. COLD AIR DAMMING
WILL ONCE AGAIN PLAY A MJR ROLE IN KEEPING THE COLD AIR IN PLACE
AS THE COASTAL FRONT SHOULD STAY JUST OFF THE COAST EXCEPT ALONG
THE MIDCOAST AREA WHERE IT MAY BRIEFLY MAKE ITS WAY A FEW MILES
INLAND. *IN THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS 1 TO 2 FEET OF SNOW SHOULD
BE EASILY ATTAINABLE *SINCE THE MID LEVEL LOW PASSES ACROSS
SOUTHERN NH AND MAINE WITH THE SURFACE LOW STAYING JUST OFF THE
MAINE COAST. SNOW RATIOS ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS SHOULD BE ABOUT 15:1
WHILE SOUTHERN AREAS IT SHOULD BE ABOUT 8 OR 10:1.


----------



## Terry (Mar 1, 2007)

I just saw the local forcast- looks like 15-25 inches for Sugarloaf and Sunday River. Shawnee Peak it is looking like 10-15 inches!!  WOOOHOOO!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2007)

The latest for Vermont (Killington, Okemo, Ascutney):



> /O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0003.070302T0000Z- 070303T0000Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.W. 0003.070302T0500Z-070303T0200Z/ WESTERN RUTLAND-WINDSOR-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... RUTLAND...SPRINGFIELD... WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 513 AM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2007)

And for Northern VT (Burke, Jay, SB, Stowe):



> /O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0003.070302T0300Z- 070303T0300Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.W. 0003.070302T0500Z-070303T0200Z/ ORLEANS-ESSEX-LAMOILLE-CALEDONIA- WASHINGTON-ORANGE- EASTERN FRANKLIN- EASTERN CHITTENDEN-EASTERN ADDISON- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWPORT... ISLAND POND...JOHNSON... STOWE...ST. JOHNSBURY...MONTPELIER...BRADFORD... RANDOLPH... ENOSBURG FALLS... RICHFORD...UNDERHILL...BRISTOL... RIPTON 513 AM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2007)

For central NH (Lincoln):

.SHORT TERM /TODAY THROUGH FRIDAY/...
*...MARCH TO COME IN LIKE A LION...*
DUE TO A HIGH CONFIDENCE SITUATION FORECASTING A BROAD AREA OF ABUNDANT QPF DUE TO LARGE SCALE AND INTENSE OVERRUNNING SITUATION...WE HAVE ISSUED A *WINTER STORM WARNING *FOR THE ENTIRE FORECAST AREA BEGINNING LATER TONIGHT AND THROUGH FRIDAY. THE LATEST MODEL GUIDANCE FROM THE 00Z RUN HAS TRENDED A LITTLE COLDER THAN PRIOR RUNS AND WITH *QPF TOTALS TO BE IN THE 1-1.5 INCH RANGE THIS MEANS A LOT OF SNOW*. IT APPEARS ENOUGH WARM AIR WILL WORK ITS WAY INTO THE COAST AND ADJACENT INLAND AREAS TO CHANGE OVER THE SNOW TO A MIX OF SLEET AND/OR RAIN OR FREEZING RAIN FOR A PERIOD FRIDAY AFTERNOON...*BUT NOT BEFORE DUMPING A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF SNOW*. COLD AIR DAMMING WILL ONCE AGAIN PLAY A MJR ROLE IN KEEPING THE COLD AIR IN PLACE AS THE COASTAL FRONT SHOULD STAY JUST OFF THE COAST EXCEPT ALONG THE MIDCOAST AREA WHERE IT MAY BRIEFLY MAKE ITS WAY A FEW MILES INLAND. *IN THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS 1 TO 2 FEET OF SNOW SHOULD BE EASILY ATTAINABLE* SINCE THE MID LEVEL LOW PASSES ACROSS
SOUTHERN NH AND MAINE WITH THE SURFACE LOW STAYING JUST OFF THE MAINE COAST. SNOW RATIOS ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS SHOULD BE ABOUT 15:1 WHILE SOUTHERN AREAS IT SHOULD BE ABOUT 8 OR 10:1.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 1, 2007)

> SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST VERMONT ... INCLUDING THE WESTERN SLOPES OF THE GREEN MOUNTAINS AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT...WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOWFALL EXPECTED BY DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY. SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES FRIDAY MORNING. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO SLEET AT TIMES FRIDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS LATER FRIDAY NIGHT. A TOTAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 10 TO 16 INCHES IS EXPECTED BY FRIDAY EVENING.



SWEET


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> For central NH (Lincoln):
> 
> .SHORT TERM /TODAY THROUGH FRIDAY/...
> *...MARCH TO COME IN LIKE A LION...*
> ...


Lincoln is central NH?

My main concern is that areas to the south will really take a hit...while the north areas will be reveling in pow this weekend the southern areas will be skiing on good old freeze/thaw boilerplate...:-x

I know, I know...I should go north but that's not an option.  For the rest of you, enjoy and take lots of pictures...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2007)

hammer said:


> Lincoln is central NH?
> 
> My main concern is that areas to the south will really take a hit...while the north areas will be reveling in pow this weekend the southern areas will be skiing on good old freeze/thaw boilerplate...:-x
> 
> I know, I know...I should go north but that's not an option.  For the rest of you, enjoy and take lots of pictures...



Well, we'll have to wait and see.  Things do change for the better.   

And this kind of weather is nothing new to the Pats Peaks and Crotcheds of the world.  They have outstanding grooming and snowmaking in order to deal with this kind of scenario.  The report does say some snow, so it is going to get better.  

Will the on-piste options be good?  Absolutely.  Will off-piste?  Probably not.  But this is a reasonable expectation given our weather patterns as of late.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2007)

I just wanted to thank those of you that highlight the important bits in those weather blurbs.  I have trouble reading with all the CAPS and weather jargon.  I always skip over them unless something is in bold or otherwise highlighted. :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2007)

have a good time Syndrome..perfect timing for that guide to take you BC.....take some pics....I'll be at Bromley with the fam skiing god only knows what, but nonetheless, its skiing and its awesome....


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, we'll have to wait and see.  Things do change for the better.
> 
> And this kind of weather is nothing new to the Pats Peaks and Crotcheds of the world.  They have outstanding grooming and snowmaking in order to deal with this kind of scenario.  The report does say some snow, so it is going to get better.
> 
> Will the on-piste options be good?  Absolutely.  Will off-piste?  Probably not.  But this is a reasonable expectation given our weather patterns as of late.


Thanks for the encouragement...I'd have to agree that these places know how to deal with variable precip and still provide good conditions on the groomers.

Good thing is that the higher sun angle in March tends to soften things up more, so even if it's firm in the morning it will be better in the afternoon.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2007)

hammer said:


> Lincoln is central NH?
> 
> ...



Close enough. it's the one location that covers the most ski areas reasonably well, so I call it central.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 1, 2007)

Whiteface is looking pretty good as well. 

/O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0003.070302T0000Z- 070303T0000Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.W. 0003.070302T0500Z-070303T0200Z/ SOUTHEASTERN ST. LAWRENCE-SOUTHERN FRANKLIN-WESTERN CLINTON- WESTERN ESSEX- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...STAR LAKE...SARANAC LAKE... TUPPER LAKE... DANNEMORA...LAKE PLACID 513 AM EST THU MAR 1 2007

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP BETWEEN 10 PM AND MIDNIGHT ACROSS THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS...WITH 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOWFALL EXPECTED BY DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY. SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES FRIDAY MORNING AND MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO SLEET AT TIMES FRIDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS FRIDAY EVENING. A TOTAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 14 INCHES BY EARLY FRIDAY EVENING.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2007)

Calling for more sleet now. Yuck:



			
				NWS BVT said:
			
		

> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> ...





			
				NWS BVT said:
			
		

> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...CORRECTED FOR TYPOS
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 1025 AM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 1, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> have a good time Syndrome..perfect timing for that guide to take you BC.....take some pics....I'll be at Bromley with the fam skiing god only knows what, but nonetheless, its skiing and its awesome....



Enjoy yours too...Magic is not to far from Bromely if you get bored at Bromley.  And the snow, hey you never know the Low might track further south or east and then it will be all snow for everyone...happy days...

I'll do what i can about taking pictures (will have to use my younger brothers camera) as I wrecked mine jumpin the little cliffs in Skree Field (BSB Vail) and still havent bought a new one.

This season has sucked for me so far with moving, work, school and orchestrating a career change, so this will be my first full weekend out (did 2 day trips so far)
and it looks like I may get lucky


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2007)

any by "get lucky" you are talking the snowstorm of course!!!!!!


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 1, 2007)

since I'm co-habitating now-a-days...when i say "get lucky" it can only mean snow, or getting the lift at the leeward mark ;-)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2007)

good point...ahhhh the Leeward mark....!!!  should be a fun drive up Friday night nonetheless.....


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefull we all get lucky and no one north of I-90 gets the wintry mix...safe drivin...ws


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2007)

I just hope all that great catskill snow doesn't turn to cement!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2007)

hey, any turns in any conditions beats not turning at all.....


----------



## KingM (Mar 1, 2007)

From the MRG weather blog about 45 minutes ago:

 Storm Update - New data shows a colder storm

I keep looking at the data as it comes in and with each successive run of the models, cross sections for northern and central Vermont appear colder. The last run of the high resolution model did not show an above freezing layer at MRG which would mean all precipitation Friday would be snow. What may end up happening is that instead of a significant amount of sleet Friday afternoon, a dry slot will move across the region which would mean a cloudy but mostly dry Friday afternoon after the heavy snow in the morning. In either case, we are getting our 6-10 by mid morning Friday and it will make for a great day.

Could we do 2-3 feet over the next 5 days - absolutely yes !!!
The better part of this situation continues to be the set-up in the aftermath of Friday. We have Friday evening where another round of snow will likely bring a few inches to the mountain. On Saturday however the dyanmics arrive and the terrain snow machine will kick into high gear. There will be undulations in the intensity of the snow and it will be hard to predict specific amounts each day. One period where the snow might become intense is Saturday afternoon and evening. Most importantly though is that the snow should continue in sporadic but at times intense fashion in the period beginning Saturday and ending Tuesday. When you the Saturday-Tuesday amounts with Friday's amounts 2-3 feet is a very reasonable guess. Be aware however that valley locations will see snow mainly on Friday and the limited sunshine on Saturday, Sunday and Monday could send temperatures in the Champlain Valley to near 40. It will be a lot different though in the high country and a lot better for skiing.

KingM: I've got a guy coming this afternoon to clean the snow off my roofs. Not a moment too soon.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2007)

The sleet is going to hit everywhere.  Just watch.  You might be able to avoid it at Sugarloaf, Saddleback, and Jay, but I still wouldn't be surprised if they got some too.  I'm not trying to be negative but weatherman always underestimate the power of warm air over-riding.

Sleet makes a good base!


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2007)

Just looked at the latest radar...whatever we get, it's going to be a lot of precip:


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2007)

awf170 said:


> The sleet is going to hit everywhere.  Just watch.  You might be able to avoid it at Sugarloaf, Saddleback, and Jay, but I still wouldn't be surprised if they got some too.  I'm not trying to be negative but weatherman always underestimate the power of warm air over-riding.
> 
> Sleet makes a good base!



Killjoy! You're just jealous. I'm loving King's post.

I called this deal a few weeks ago and have been telling folks that the time to hit the MRV is when I go up there...my last 3 trips there have yielded tons of snow and this one looks like it might be the grandaddy of them all.

Swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## KingM (Mar 1, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Killjoy! You're just jealous. I'm loving King's post.
> 
> I called this deal a few weeks ago and have been telling folks that the time to hit the MRV is when I go up there...my last 3 trips there have yielded tons of snow and this one looks like it might be the grandaddy of them all.
> 
> Swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!



And if people had just paid attention, I wouldn't be turning away people right and left who are trying to storm chase a little too late. It's not as bad as President's Weekend, but there are still a lot of people who would like to come, but can't.

Your only bad timing Jim is that you're coming tomorrow instead of tonight. Drive carefully, please. The roads might still be interesting on Friday night.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 1, 2007)

lol, austin. i'll be dodging sleet for a few hours in between the 1-2 feet of fresh snow, heh! it isn't freezing rain or NCP, so it doesn't matter. just stings the face a bit while skiing and encourages skiers to slow down


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2007)

ski the trees, wont hit ya as much


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2007)

The latest from NWS.  Snow totals are not as good as they were this AM :-?  We'll see what we get....

For Killington: 


> /O.CON.KBTV.WS.W.0003.070302T0500Z- 070303T0200Z/ WESTERN RUTLAND-WINDSOR- EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RUTLAND...SPRINGFIELD... WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 347 PM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY...
> 
> ...



For Northern Vermont:



> /O.CON.KBTV.WS.W.0003.070302T0500Z- 070303T0200Z/ ORLEANS-ESSEX-LAMOILLE- CALEDONIA-WASHINGTON-ORANGE- EASTERN FRANKLIN-EASTERN CHITTENDEN-EASTERN ADDISON- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... NEWPORT...ISLAND POND...JOHNSON... STOWE...ST. JOHNSBURY...MONTPELIER... BRADFORD...RANDOLPH... ENOSBURG FALLS...RICHFORD...UNDERHILL... BRISTOL...RIPTON 347 PM EST THU MAR 1 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM EST FRIDAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2007)

KingM said:


> Could we do 2-3 feet over the next 5 days - absolutely yes !!!
> The better part of this situation continues to be the set-up in the aftermath of Friday. We have Friday evening where another round of snow will likely bring a few inches to the mountain. On Saturday however the dyanmics arrive and the terrain snow machine will kick into high gear. There will be undulations in the intensity of the snow and it will be hard to predict specific amounts each day. One period where the snow might become intense is Saturday afternoon and evening. Most importantly though is that the snow should continue in sporadic but at times intense fashion in the period beginning Saturday and ending Tuesday. When you the Saturday-Tuesday amounts with Friday's amounts 2-3 feet is a very reasonable guess. Be aware however that valley locations will see snow mainly on Friday and the limited sunshine on Saturday, Sunday and Monday could send temperatures in the Champlain Valley to near 40. It will be a lot different though in the high country and a lot better for skiing.



Nice! And KingM - we expect constant reports and pics on how you do in the valley...


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 1, 2007)

Got this from Sunday River. Could be true. Could be marketing hype. But, I've convinced the li'l snowmonster to ditch our planned trip to New Jersey so we're headed to Maine this weekend. Sweet!

--------------------------------

We just couldn't wait to tell you about this 
one...we've got a blockbuster storm headed our
way and we're right in the bullseye. Forecasts
are calling for heavy snow all day Friday, with
18-24" expected when it's all said and done.
Post-storm weather looks nice too with temps
up to the high 30s, so you've got no excuses for
not going out this weekend. Remember how epic the 
Valentine's Day storm was? This storm is going 
to make conditions epic squared.

xxx

Keep an eye on the snow report and we'll keep
you posted!

Jessie
Team Snow


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> lol, austin. i'll be dodging sleet for a few hours in between the 1-2 feet of fresh snow, heh! it isn't freezing rain or NCP, so it doesn't matter. just stings the face a bit while skiing and encourages skiers to slow down



Good job trying to jinx the storm. :angry:  

I heard it won't sleet if you go to Cannon on Sunday though...


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Mar 1, 2007)

awf170 said:


> The sleet is going to hit everywhere.  Just watch.  You might be able to avoid it at Sugarloaf, Saddleback, and Jay, but I still wouldn't be surprised if they got some too.  I'm not trying to be negative but weatherman always underestimate the power of warm air over-riding.
> 
> Sleet makes a good base!



I'm afraid I have to agree, based on everything I've read. My heart remains with Josh, but every other source has indicated that the models are going warmer than previously forecasted.  Josh must be focused purely on the NAM, which is an outlier from what I've seen.  

As for the sleet - we don't need the base. We've GOT the base.  We need some fluffy snow to freshen up the windbuffed snow surfaces.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 1, 2007)

KingM said:


> And if people had just paid attention, I wouldn't be turning away people right and left who are trying to storm chase a little too late. It's not as bad as President's Weekend, but there are still a lot of people who would like to come, but can't.
> 
> Your only bad timing Jim is that you're coming tomorrow instead of tonight. Drive carefully, please. The roads might still be interesting on Friday night.



Glad I booked ahead then, should be a great weekend! Keep us updated tomorrow...


----------



## powderfreak (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for not getting on this earlier but have been too busy skiing and working.  The last 5 or 6 days have showed me what life should be about.  Now I'm left catching up here on the details but have had a general idea in my head since yesterday.  The details that are important for skiing and riding this weekend...

-It will change to sleet or at least mix with sleet all the way to the Canadian border, except in ME and possibly far northern NH.  Those areas will be furthest away from the warm layer, which will move into other regions from the SSW.  Models can't make up their mind but they almost always under-predict the northward extent of the warm air.  

-Winds will be very strong tomorrow morning out of the south.  Wind holds are likely  on some lifts.  Winds look to be fine for Saturday and Sunday.  No problems expected.

-A wall of snow is expected to move into the region in the early morning hours.  It should be snowing in Burlington by 5am and be steady at 1"/hr.  Only 1-3" on the ground at daybreak.

TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS...will be 7-14" from SB/MRG northward through Jay Peak in VT, in the northeastern Adirondacks of NY, the northern half of NH, most of ME except maybe coastal sections.  Highest totals will be in NH and ME where some spots could see over 14".  Lowest totals will be across central VT and the northeastern Adirondacks where I expect more mixing...but if that does not come true, then over a foot of snowfall is likely.  South of there, near a  Gore-Killington-Sunapee line, 4-8" with sleet, and possibly freezing rain, will fall through Friday night. New snow might have a crust layer.  In the Catskills, Berkshires, and southern VT...expect 2-6" with the 5-6" amounts falling in the Berkshires and southern VT.  Only a couple inches is expected at Catskill ski areas before significant icing.  Heavy sleet and/or freezing rain accumulations are also possible in S.VT, and the Berkshires on top of the snowfall.    

Sorry about the time and its not as in-depth as I'd like, but I'm going to be following this storm now as it evolves and will post thoughts.   

-Scott


----------



## ctski (Mar 1, 2007)

man, up here in Burlington, we are getting different reports hourly. i've heard anywhere from two inches to two feet tomorrow. i've also heard sleet (please, no...)


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 1, 2007)

the question then comes..... I have a snowday tomorrow ( i love working in education)...  should I not ski?  Or goto Cannon, gunstock, or sunapee where i have passes too?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta say, I'd rather have 4-8 inches of sleet/snow than rain . . .

Even if it's crusty at first, when the sun hits it in the spring, it'll still turn into nice corn (better than man made snow will)


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> Winds will be very strong tomorrow morning out of the south.




NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Cannon=screwed.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks like the Loaf will get anywhere from 12" to 24". I'll be up there on Sunday. It was great last Sunday without any new snow. I'm psyched.


----------



## powderfreak (Mar 2, 2007)

Warm air aloft is hauling northward at this hour (1am).  Many places to the
south never saw a flake.  Albany was supposed to start as snow but started
as sleet then went over to freezing rain very quickly.  Same goes for
western MA all the way up into the Oswego, NY area.  New RUC is warm aloft
with sleet and freezing rain falling by 7-10am pretty much to the Canadian
border.  I was thinking the change over would be later than that....but even
that model has been running a little cold tonight.  

Will monitor changes as long as I can but right now I'd expect more mix and
less snow.  Freezing rain might make it up to I-89 now, or at least at the
mountain tops which are closer to the warm layer.  You could experience
freezing rain at the top but sleet in the valleys as that melted snowflake
has a significantly greater amount of time to re-freeze into an ice pellet
(sleet)  on its way down another 2-4K feet.

-Scott


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2007)

Just snipped this from WMUR's site


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 2, 2007)

hoot hoot


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Still loooks good for the Loaf and Saddleback. Probably Sunday River too.
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=45.04,-70.24
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USME0412.html
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...pe=3&site=gyx&CiTemplate=1&map.x=167&map.y=83


----------



## Terry (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like 10-18 inches for us!! Just north for Sunday River and Sugarloaf and Saddleback are in for 18-24 inches!!  WoooHoooo! Bring it on!


----------



## TwinTips21 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like that map is completely wrong, the northern-most resorts in vermont will get more than the central one!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 2, 2007)

6" of snow near the bottom of the Sugarbush access rd @6:45, snowing hard. :smile:


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 2, 2007)

An inch of slush and raining like hell here outside Worcester.  Bummer for Wawa......


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.letstalkweather.com/cgi-bin/radpowder.cgi?zipcode=05674&width=1200&height=900

'bush reporting 7" at the summits  

Map link shows all snow...for now


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Mar 2, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> http://www.letstalkweather.com/cgi-bin/radpowder.cgi?zipcode=05674&width=1200&height=900
> 
> 'bush reporting 7" at the summits
> 
> Map link shows all snow...for now



That map/radar is useless in storms like this.  The warm air is well aloft, up around 5,000 to 10,000 feet and they have no way of measuring that and feeding it back into the radar data.  We already know that Worcester is experiencing heavy rain, yet this picture would indicate that it's snowing to beat the band there.  Take this thing with a grain of salt.  Also, any forecast that still shows the jackpot as being in Central NE is produced by someone who loves the crack pipe.  

This will be one hell of a storm....for Maine.  I will weep when the fresh 7" at SB is covered by a frza/sleet crust.  At this point, I don't care how much falls on the front end - I'm more concerned with how much falls after it changes back to snow.  Most people skiing in the trees won't be touching any other layer.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2007)

pounding rain and 50 degrees here on LI (7:35am)


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> That map/radar is useless in storms like this.  The warm air is well aloft, up around 5,000 to 10,000 feet and they have no way of measuring that and feeding it back into the radar data.  We already know that Worcester is experiencing heavy rain, yet this picture would indicate that it's snowing to beat the band there.  Take this thing with a grain of salt.  Also, any forecast that still shows the jackpot as being in Central NE is produced by someone who loves the crack pipe.
> .



Hey I was going to get a pony for my Nephews birthday party, but would you mind coming by and poppin' a cap in that pony's a$$?  :???: 

I just put that up to stir up some excitement if not for everyone and myself...we all know whats going to happen...but if you dont have hope than what do you have?

oh right you have sleet


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

Feezing rain this morning north of 84 in Western CT. All rain south of 84.


----------



## Justin10 (Mar 2, 2007)

Snowing pretty good in Plymouth, NH right now.  Probably 3 or 4 inches on the ground so far.


And by the way....Cannon has just updated their website.  They're closed today due to winds, re-opening on saturday....


----------



## djspookman (Mar 2, 2007)

snowing HARD here in Walpole at work!  gotta love it!  4" on the ground, i'm not looking forward to the rain that's supposed to come though.. oh well..

dave


----------



## salsgang (Mar 2, 2007)

Portland ME wind driven snow. 3" on the ground or so. Not sure it is going to stay snow though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

This looks GOOOOOOD:



			
				NWS BVT Discussion said:
			
		

> 000
> FXUS61 KBTV 021408
> AFDBTV
> 
> ...



We need pics people!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

9:24 am:  in White River Jct, near the CT River, it is snowing hard.  Accums are at least 4 inches so far.  It has been all snow in this part of VT.

Someone learned that he had no school today and slept in.  He really needed it.


----------



## ctski (Mar 2, 2007)

4" and snowing hard in burlington at 9 a.m.


----------



## KingM (Mar 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> This looks GOOOOOOD:
> We need pics people!!!



Still snowing at a good clip in the Mad River Valley. As for pics, we had so much snow on the ground already, that the only way to tell the difference so far is to look at cars (or the deck I've already shoveled twice).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2007)

awf170 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Cannon=screwed.



You called that:



			
				http://www.cannonmt.com/conditions.php said:
			
		

> The good news is that the snow is coming down heavily, and we have at least 4” of fresh snow on the ground. The bad news is that the wind has picked up steadily since 6:00, when the first reports were done. We are now seeing gusts of 40 mph and higher. Because of these winds, we will not be open today. Forecasts call for snow and wind right through the day.


http://www.cannonmt.com/conditions.php


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2007)

K-1 web cam is showing heavy snow all am. Sweet!! this is going to be a great weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2007)

Sundown must be taking a bashing with this rain


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

According to this radar, the mix line advanced steadily north this morning and then the brakes were put on in its current location. From the reports I've been reading on various forums, this seems pretty accurate in regards to precip type:







Hope it holds there and the bulk of the heavy precip moves through quickly before any detrimental base damage can occur from any changeover...


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sundown must be taking a bashing with this rain



Closed til 3 pm. They should just mow down whatever bumps are left on Noreaster and reseed...


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 2, 2007)

It's been snowing w/sleet mixed in all morning so far. Had about 3" of heavy wet snow at my house when I left at 7:30. Doesnt look like we've had too much more accumulation since then.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Still snowing here....not as wet or heavy it appears...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like Stratton/Bromely/Magic are on the fence.....hope the green doesnt cover em....


----------



## reefer (Mar 2, 2007)

8-10" on the North Face at Mt. Snow and still snowing as of 9:30! Great w/e coming up again! Best part - we ski til' May now!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't seen this much snow on the hills in a while! Since that March of 01 or 02, (can't remember)! Gonna be a great spring!


----------



## KingM (Mar 2, 2007)

Still all snow here, too. 

That line looks brutal for the southern resorts. Anything in Connecticut looks to be absolutely ravaged. Lots of yellow and orange.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

reefer said:


> Best part - we ski til' May now!!!!!!!!!!!




:blink:  I've heard that they are closing on Easter.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

KingM said:


> Still all snow here, too.
> 
> That line looks brutal for the southern resorts. Anything in Connecticut looks to be absolutely ravaged. Lots of yellow and orange.



Great to hear, King. Keep us posted.

The only saving grace down here is it's a COLD rain. Hopefully base damage is minimal and the water can all just drain out.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Mar 2, 2007)

6 on the ground in northern orleans county

still puking pretty hard

gusty, GUSTY winds now kicking in


----------



## Phildozer (Mar 2, 2007)

Absolutely pouring rain here in the Worcester area.

Not good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2007)

Wachusett is reporting liquid snow!  

Full on downpour in this area after about 4 inches of slush.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Great to hear, King. Keep us posted.
> 
> The only saving grace down here is it's a COLD rain. Hopefully base damage is minimal and the water can all just drain out.




the eternal optimist.  its gonna be downright ugly here so enjoy sugarbush and mrg.  you bastard. :smile:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looks like Stratton/Bromely/Magic are on the fence.....hope the green doesnt cover em....




bromley was reporting 9 inches this morning and magic updated at 8 oclock with 8" and still snowing.  at least the net result will be a gain to the snowpack no matter what happens the rest of the morning.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 2, 2007)

Will be hitting gunstock tomorrow morning... 2 weeks after bruising my ribs!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> the eternal optimist.  its gonna be downright ugly here so enjoy sugarbush and mrg.  you bastard. :smile:



I'll try...


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 2, 2007)

Bostonian said:


> Will be hitting gunstock tomorrow morning... 2 weeks after bruising my ribs!  Wish me luck!



All the best - go get 'em.......


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 2, 2007)

Lots of dark green, yellow and orange on the Boston local radar.  It's pouring buckets here right now......


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2007)

It was pouring NCP near Nashua, NH.  Got a few inches of snow/slush before that.

Hope things are better up north.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

hammer said:


> It was pouring NCP near Nashua, NH.  Got a few inches of snow/slush before that.
> 
> Hope things are better up north.



Well, you're in for some good news.  This AM Pats Peak reported six inches of new snow.  I don't know about Crotched.


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, you're in for some good news.  This AM Pats Peak reported six inches of new snow.  I don't know about Crotched.



Thanks...from Crotched's snow report:



> Snowing heavily at Crotched early this morning... 8" measured and expected to continue snowing for most of the day. ... monitoring wx closely.


Both places have a considerable base so even a little NCP won't be a big deal.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

More good news for Central/Northern VT:



			
				NWS BVT said:
			
		

> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 1039 AM EST FRI MAR 2 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

hammer said:


> Thanks...from Crotched's snow report:
> 
> Both places have a considerable base so even a little NCP won't be a big deal.



See?  Told you things would be OK.     :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice! Looks like the back side of this system is starting to change back over to snow:







Looks like much of all but the southern most areas of NNE avoided rain for he most part! Gonna be a great weekend. Get out and enjoy it!


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Looks like the back side of this system is starting to change back over to snow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH poor HUNTER MTN....wonder what this will do to them?

I know pretty much Mtn Creek here in Jersey might as well shut the doors after this one...RA$NS done here now..sun's peakin out...but damage IS done..

M


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Killington/Pico is reporting a foot.  

We have six inches in WRJ.

Burlington is the loser with 2.9" so far.  

Quiet right now.


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 2, 2007)

We are losers   It changed over to sleet around 9 or 930 and has been at it ever since. But....we don't need the snow here. If it's in the mountains, then its fine with me!


----------



## BLESS (Mar 2, 2007)

attitash is reporting 7-9 inches as of 11:50am......no mention of rain.


----------



## reefer (Mar 2, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> :blink:  I've heard that they are closing on Easter.



Yeah, most close that weekend. I'm talking the last couple weeks of April at Sugarbush Stowe or Killington. They will usually stay open that extra week or two, especially the K - they gotta get the May 1 slalom in........I go get them all as late as I can! It sucks though, cause I've seen em' close Snow and Stratton and others on Easter with feet of snow on some trails. The people just give up after March (or earlier). I'm thinking they'll have plenty of base to stay open as long as some freak warm-up doesn't occur. I love mashed potatoes at 55 degrees as much as I love the pow!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> OUCH poor HUNTER MTN....wonder what this will do to them?
> 
> I know pretty much Mtn Creek here in Jersey might as well shut the doors after this one...RA$NS done here now..sun's peakin out...but damage IS done..
> 
> M



I'm good...

I've had my trip to the MRV planned for a few weeks and assumed it would snow up there just like it is now. Nothing scientific to my prediction, it's destiny.

So, for one week in the season, I could care less what happens at Hunter.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2007)

the Ra!n has stopped here on LI....50 degrees wind from the south at 5mph


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2007)

the recorded (1 800 ICY ROAD) message says I-91 from Mass to Exit 5  is almost impossible due to ice.....hmmmm heading up tonight, will be getting up into that area around 9-10PM....hopefully the trucks will be out and things will be cleared up


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> So, for one week in the season, I could care less what happens at Hunter.



Me too... In Jackson..

I've heard that Hunter is in great shape and didn't sustain any damage...


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm good...
> 
> I've had my trip to the MRV planned for a few weeks and assumed it would snow up there just like it is now. Nothing scientific to my prediction, it's destiny.
> 
> So, for one week in the season, I could care less what happens at Hunter.



Yeah man thats going to rock..have fun...the tree stashes im sure youll be show should RULE tomorrow....

Have fun....

M


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> Me too... In Jackson..
> 
> I've heard that Hunter is in great shape and didn't sustain any damage...



That would be nice. I'm waiting until Saterday night to decide where to go. Hoping Bromley and Magic are good to go. I think the Catskills will be a bit frozen for a while.


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm good...
> 
> I've had my trip to the MRV planned for a few weeks and assumed it would snow up there just like it is now. Nothing scientific to my prediction, it's destiny.
> 
> So, for one week in the season, I could care less what happens at Hunter.




Im off to utah for 4 days tomorrow at 6:25 am.......interviews....dont know that i'll be able to ski...bummer too with all the dumping they been getting....damn..well if I move there ill have PLENTY of time to ski....

M


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Things on hold here at 2pm.  Some light sleet right now....not too bad.  Six inches and some wind.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just got back from sunapee, was pretty nice.  no one was out there and didnt wait in a single line!  They only downer was that it is real heavy wet snow (no rain yet!).  Also I dont own any fat skis so my legs are currently yelling at me


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

Killington is claiming 19":

http://news.alpinezone.com/14383/


----------



## TwinTips21 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont believe killington got 19 inches there is noone even close to that number by looking at the pns from the national weather service!


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> I dont believe killington got 19 inches there is noone even close to that number by looking at the pns from the national weather service!



Just got word from peeps who were up at K today....looks more like 14"......you know how they can be with snow totals...

M


----------



## TwinTips21 (Mar 2, 2007)

Figured. They have to realized they cant measure snowbanks and expect accurate measurements.


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Figured. They have to realized they cant measure snowbanks and expect accurate measurements.




Hey yer in Sussex.....hows MTN Crack fairing??? Gotta be DONE now no????

Did they even ever get the pipe opened??? Im not much of a park guy, but when theres snow....that place has a good park scene...

M


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 2, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> Anyone have a better outlook than NOAA's 34 degrees and snow/sleet mix?
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Warren&state=VT&site=BTV
> 
> ...




We're hoping to be there tomorrow....but we'll see. Supposed to ski with my daughter who is supposed to be getting us some cheap tickets, but if she doesn't come through with them, we may opt to stay closer to home. Just spent too much money on the car and looking to keep budget in control. Been dying to get to the 'Bush this season, but every time we plan on it, something comes up. Here's hoping.

BTW, here in Barrington, NH(southern), is now raining and has been since about noonish. I think we only got about 6 inches before the rain. Man my back is sore from shoveling earlier, hope that's not gonna spoil skiing this weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2007)

Skier75 said:


> We're hoping to be there tomorrow....but we'll see. Supposed to ski with my daughter who is supposed to be getting us some cheap tickets, but if she doesn't come through with them, we may opt to stay closer to home. Just spent too much money on the car and looking to keep budget in control. Been dying to get to the 'Bush this season, but every time we plan on it, something comes up. Here's hoping.
> 
> BTW, here in Barrington, NH(southern), is now raining and has been since about noonish. I think we only got about 6 inches before the rain. Man my back is sore from shoveling earlier, hope that's not gonna spoil skiing this weekend.



I'll be there Sat through next Wednesday...I'll most likely be at MRG though. Got a PSIA trees/steeps clinic Mon-Tues and 2 vouchers for free lift tix there. The other day will most likely now be spent at the Bush, prolly Sunday.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 2, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> I dont believe killington got 19 inches there is noone even close to that number by looking at the pns from the national weather service!



i got off the hill around 2:00 and i would say 12-14"
the 19" measurement was at the peak which wasnt lift assessable today.  Actually lots of things weren't acessable today due to wind


----------



## snoseek (Mar 2, 2007)

just got back from attitash, probably close to a foot. a little sleet mix in (dry)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Here in NNY it was BOGUS -- half inch of ice and MAYBE an inch of snow ----------BFD


----------



## CrazySkier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm at Sugarloaf now (Friday night) and as of about 6pm there is about 10" on the ground. The entire mountain closed down by noon for high winds, but I got in few powder runs (my first ever) and it was sweet! Forecast is calling for 18-20" by the time it's all done in the morning. I had about 4" on the truck at 8am this morning and when I brushed it off, it was that nice super lite fluffy stuff that just goes poof, and floats away.. I think it warmed a little by afternoon, but still seems like a pretty dry snow to me. I had no problems skiing it, once I got the hang of it (and I'm a complete newbe to powder skiing).


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 2, 2007)

Got this from Sunday River:

* Over a foot of fresh powder and snow will 
continue through the night! *


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2007)

anyone know how mount snow did?  did it rain at all there?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> anyone know how mount snow did?  did it rain at all there?



Jim- Their website stated they received about 7 inches at the base area and 12" at the top before it changed over to rain. How much rain they had and the damage it caused I don't know. Check out the websight,  looked pretty good earlier today. 

Mark


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2007)

No rain in Waterbury today.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> Jim- Their website stated they received about 7 inches at the base area and 12" at the top before it changed over to rain. How much rain they had and the damage it caused I don't know. Check out the websight,  looked pretty good earlier today.
> 
> Mark


well, any rain is a bad thing.  i was hoping they got all snow, and according to Luke from the snow report' "The snow's still coming down at 4:15pm. Get up here."  

i'm not sure if i believe that though, i'm sure it rained and/or sleeted at times.  i'm wondering if i should make the extra hour up to Killington since my pass works up there as well.


----------

